# mechero/encendedor



## valdo

Hola amigos,
Quisiera saber si hay alguna diferencia sutil entre estas palabras o alguna preferencia regional?

De antemano muchas gracias,


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Por aquí (Cataluña) yo creo que se utiliza más _encendedor_. En otras partes (yo conozco Navarra, Aragón) he oído más _mechero_. 
En cuanto a diferencias, quizá _encendedor _es más genérico. Aquí a un encendedor de cocina (para los fogones de gas) nunca se le llamaría _mechero_, no sé en otros sitios. 
Esto es muy subjetivo, pero _mechero _me suena a un registro un poquitín más popular o coloquial. (Pero a lo mejor es porque aquí se usa más la otra palabra.)


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

El matiz que apunta Nam está bien, pero es un poco sutil, al menos para mí, a grandes rasgos, encendedor y mechero es lo mismo. Por aquí se usa más mechero que encendedor.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## e.ma

Para mí, _mechero_ es más natural, y _encendedor_ más rebuscado; siempre si nos referimos a ese artefacto de mano que contiene gas y sirve para dar llama. Pero, como bien dice Namarne, hay artilugios de encender a los que nunca suele llamarse _mechero_.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Los madrileños llaman “mechero” un cigarette lighter. No sé como se dice el aretefacto para encender en la cocina.

Quiza en Hispanoamérica, el mechero se dice encendedor.

Saludos


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> El matiz que apunta Nam está bien, pero es un poco sutil, al menos para mí, a grandes rasgos, encendedor y mechero es lo mismo. Por aquí se usa más mechero que encendedor.


 
Estoy de acuerdo...a medias. Seguro que estarás de acuerdo conmigo si digo que lo primero que se viene a la cabeza al hablar de "mechero" es el pequeñín de plástico, de colores, mientras que el "encendedor" son los más caros, de oro o plata, tipo zippo. (O no?)

Valdo, también usamos la palabra "fuego" como sinónimo. ¿Tienes mechero/ tienes fuego?.

Saludos.


----------



## e.ma

Para mí un zippo, aunque sea de oro, es un mechero (y clásico además).

Para mí la diferencia está en que un amigo le diría a otro: ¿Quieres que te busque un mechero?;

y un maître de restaurante que quisiera resultar fino diría: ¿Desea que le proporcione un encendedor?

Aunque repito que la palabra _encendedor_ me parece neutra si se aplica a los que sólo dan chispa, sin llama.


----------



## falbala84

A los mecheros de cocina aquí se les llama... mecheros de cocina  A esos puede ser que los escuches llamar encendedores, pero al de bolsillo sería bastante raro en esta zona


----------



## Jellby

Para mí todos son mecheros, aunque no tengan mecha.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Los madrileños llaman “mechero” un cigarette lighter. No sé como se
> dice el aretefacto para encender en la cocina.
> 
> Quiza en Hispanoamérica, el mechero se dice encendedor.


En *El Salvador*, se conocen exclusivamente como "*encendedores*" a los aparatitos para dar fuego a un cigarro; los usados para encender los quemadores de una cocina, he oído que les dicen "*chisperos*" o "encendedores", también. Lo de "*mechero*", solamente lo he oído aplicado para referirse a los utilizados en los laboratorios o a los "*candiles*", con los cuales se alumbra la gente en algunas zonas rurales, a las cuales no llega la electricidad.

Saludes,


----------



## mirx

Ayutuxte said:


> En *El Salvador*, se conocen exclusivamente como "*encendedores*" a los aparatitos para dar fuego a un cigarro; los usados para encender los quemadores de una cocina, he oído que les dicen "*chisperos*" o "encendedores", también. Lo de "*mechero*", solamente lo he oído aplicado para referirse a los utilizados en los laboratorios o a los "*candiles*", con los cuales se alumbra la gente en algunas zonas rurales, a las cuales no llega la electricidad.


Exactamento lo mismo en México.

Los dos únicos mecheros que conozco son el de Bunsen y el pelo largo mal aliñado.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá, en el sur del mundo, también se dice exclusivamente "encendedor".
Los únicos mecheros que conozco son los que usan para calentar tubos de ensayo en los laboratorios.
Saludos.


----------



## e.ma

Impresionantes diferencias. Adopto de inmediato el "chispero":


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Por aquí también, los llamamos exclusivamente *encendedores*. Y también, al único *mechero* que recuerdo es al de *Bunsen*.

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## Bluelatinrose

Mi conclusiòn es la siguiente: 

Encendor es la palabra aplicable a todo lo que pone en funciòn una fuente de calor. Mientras que mechero es segùn el caso 

De modo que es mejor decir *" ENCENDEDOR "*


----------



## juan sinagua

Hoy se utiliza normalmente *encendedor *y usan gas butano.
Los que usaban gasolina (llevaban mecha) se llamaban *mecheros*.
Los que sólo llevaban mecha y pedernal se denominaban *chisqueros.*


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hay que tener en cuenta que muy poca gente habla on exactitud científica. Para encender cigarillos, se venden muchos artefactos sin mecha y con gas. Mucha gente los llama mecheros en muchas regiones de España.

He trabajado para muchos españoles que fumaban mucho y les he regalado “mecheros”..


----------



## pickypuck

Para mí el Bunsen, el Zippo, el de plástico de la tienda 100... son todos mecheros. Como ya se ha apuntado más arriba, encededor lo utilizaría si quiero sonar "fisno" 

Saludotes.


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportaciones......


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Quiza en Hispanoamérica, el mechero se dice encendedor.


Eso es correcto.



Vampiro said:


> Por acá, en el sur del mundo, también se dice exclusivamente "encendedor".
> Los únicos mecheros que conozco son los que usan para calentar tubos de ensayo en los laboratorios.
> Saludos.





ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Por aquí también, los llamamos exclusivamente *encendedores*. Y también, al único *mechero* que recuerdo es al de *Bunsen*
> Erasmo.


De acuerdo, por acá tambien se usa solo *encendedor*, mechero me suena más a llama olimpica o ese tipo de mechas..


----------



## harreaza

Un dato interesante, en Venezuela, se quedó muy arraigado el uso de _*yesquero*_. 

Quizás sea el único país del mundo donde se use esa palabra para describir los aparaticos para encender cigarrillos o la cocina.

Lo digo si acaso hay alguien que tenga que hacer una traducción desde o hacia Venezuela. Por aquí la palabra encendedor suena "fina" pero entendible. Lo de _mechero_ lo dejamos para el mechero de Bunsen.

Saludos,


----------



## fer1975

Que yo sepa es mechero en Andalucia y encendedor en Chile.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

harreaza said:


> Un dato interesante, en Venezuela, se quedó muy arraigado el uso de _*yesquero*_. ,


Hola:
Tienes razón Arreaza, eso de yesquero para los fumadores...

San Juan de los Morros...maasss fiiiiino!  , los paraidistas de Sky...


----------



## Namarne

harreaza said:


> Lo de _mechero_ lo dejamos para el mechero de Bunsen.


Acá a eso se le llama *quemador Bunsen *(bueno, *mechero Bunsen* también). 
(¿Qué tal yesquero Bunsen? )


----------



## horusankh

Namarne said:


> Acá a eso se le llama *quemador Bunsen *(bueno, *mechero Bunsen* también).
> (¿Qué tal yesquero Bunsen? )


Bueno,

Y la brecha se sigue abriendo , porque para nosotros, en México, un "quemador" es una "hornilla" de la estufa .


----------



## Namarne

horusankh said:


> Y la brecha se sigue abriendo , porque para nosotros, en México, un "quemador" es una "hornilla" de la estufa .


Claro, para nostros también, y también un *fogón *de la cocina.  (De las de gas, claro. ¿O de las vitro también? )


----------



## pickypuck

Namarne said:


> Acá a eso se le llama *quemador Bunsen *


Eso debe de ser en las universidades catalanas. En la extremeña siempre le hemos dicho mechero al artilugio ^_^

Saludotes cordiales.


----------



## Aviador

horusankh said:


> Y la brecha se sigue abriendo , porque para nosotros, en México, un "quemador" es una "hornilla" de la estufa .


Creo que _quemador_ es el término general en castellano para el dispositivo en el que se quema el gas de una cocina y es también como lo decimos en Chile. En Argentina, y me parece que también en Uruguay, usan la palabra _hornalla_ que descubrí hace poco cuando un colega argentino me pidió que encendiera la _hornalla_ y yo creí que me pedía que encendiera el horno.

Saludos.


----------



## Archicaballero

En algunas regiones de Colombia,  un gran número de personas de la tercera edad, usa el término mechera ( no mechero) para referirse especialmente al artefacto que funciona con gas y pedernal.  El término está cayendo en desuso debido a la inminente desaparición de este aparato. En cuanto a la palabra mechero, se usa para referirse al de Bunsen o a los candiles como medio de iluminación en las regiones rurales donde aun no ha llegado la electricidad.


----------



## e.ma

pickypuck said:


> Eso debe de ser en las universidades catalanas. En la extremeña siempre le hemos dicho mechero al artilugio ^_^


Es que de verdad el Bunsen es un quemador más que un mechero. Pongo foto: http://www.raystoreylighting.com/chem/images/BUNSEN BURNER.jpg


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportaciones.......


----------



## Naticruz

Del DRAE, sin más comentario:
*mechero.
1. *m. Encendedor de bolsillo

Mejores saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Nati, una pequeña aclaratoria, esa definición es correctisímaa, pero no en todas las latitudes...como te pudiste dar cuenta a lo largo del hilo.
Saludos
Rossa


----------



## Naticruz

Sí, Rossa, gracias. Me he dado cuenta. Por eso me he limitado a hacer la transcripción del DRAE, sin nada comentar a respecto. Fue más un ascua para la hoguera.

Las diferencias del habla en las distintas regiones de los países, porque aquí también las hay, son un verdadero dolor de cabeza para los estudiantes extranjeros.

Sigo aquí muy curiosa y atenta. Gracias una vez más.
Mejores saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Naticruz said:


> Del DRAE, sin más comentario:
> *mechero.
> 1. *m. Encendedor de bolsillo


Nati:

Tal y como te menciona Rosa, la definición es correcta, pero válida solamente para determinado país o países. En *El Salvador* si vos le preguntás a un transeúnte si tiene un mechero, no te va entender o, en el peor de los casos, podría pensar que le estás preguntando que si lleva "mecha", esto es un "revólver".

Saludes,


----------



## Naticruz

Te respondo con una sonrisa que va de oreja a oreja 
Saludos


----------



## Chaly

En Venezuela, si necesitas encender un cigarrillo utilizas o pides un "encendedor" o "yesquero".
El mechero se utiliza en el laboratorio de química para calentar las pipetas y tubos de ensayo. Es un recipiente redondeado, de vidrio, con una mecha que sale del recipiente y se empapa del líquido combustible que contiene.


----------



## ilena

Vampiro said:


> Por acá, en el sur del mundo, también se dice exclusivamente "encendedor".
> Los únicos mecheros que conozco son los que usan para calentar tubos de ensayo en los laboratorios.
> Saludos.


Igual en Argentina. Mecheros sólo en los laboratorios.


----------



## Naticruz

Ya por más de una vez me he dado cuenta de que en Venezuela se usan términos y dichos semejantes a los utilizados en Portugal. Ahora Chaly viene con el *yesquero*. Pues «isqueiro» é precisamente el nombre del pequeño utensilio que acompaña a los fumadores portugueses para encender su cigarrillo. Acabo de verificar que el vocablo también se utiliza en España de acuerdo con el Diccionario Clave.
*yesquero *
*s.m. *En zonas del español meridional, mechero.
Mejores saludos


----------



## harreaza

Naticruz said:


> Ya por más de una vez me he dado cuenta de que en Venezuela se usan términos y dichos semejantes a los utilizados en Portugal. El *yesquero *es «isqueiro».


No al azar existen tantos madeirenses en Venezuela y venezolanos en Madeira, somos pueblos hermanos desde hace muchos años. Por eso lo llamamos *Yesquero o yeskero*.

Saludos.


----------



## ramariel

juan sinagua said:


> Los que sólo llevaban mecha y pedernal se denominaban *chisqueros.*



A esos yo los conozco como yesqueros


----------



## L4ut4r0

Naticruz said:


> Acabo de verificar que el vocablo también se utiliza en España de acuerdo con el Diccionario Clave.
> *yesquero
> s.m. *En zonas del español meridional, mechero.


En la jerga del diccionario Clave, "español meridional" es el hablado en Chile y Argentina.

nafta s.f. 
2 En zonas del español meridional, gasolina 

bencina s.f.  En zonas del español meridional, gasolina

medialuna s.f. 
[4  En zonas del español meridional, cruasán 

bolita s.f.  En zonas del español meridional, canica 

En todo caso en Chile no se dice "yesquero" sino "encendedor".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

También he oído "encendeprende", aunque en conversaciones muy informales.


----------



## Naticruz

L4ut4r0 said:


> En la jerga del diccionario Clave, "español meridional" es el hablado en Chile y Argentina.


Gracias Mil

Disculpa mi crasa ignorancia
Saludos


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Ayutuxtepeque said:


> En *El Salvador* si vos le preguntás a un transeúnte si tiene un mechero, no te va entender o, en el peor de los casos, podría pensar que le estás preguntando que si lleva "mecha", esto es un "revólver".


En Costa Rica igual, al aparatito ese para crear llamas solo se le conoce como 'encendedor'. Y si a uno le hablan del "mechero", podría pensar que le están preguntando por "mecha", esto es, marihuana


----------

